# What would you do if you have the fund to invest?



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

What would you do if you have 250k? would you buy a property,invested,buy a car,give some to your family or go for good holiday??


----------



## shingle (Sep 30, 2012)

I'd start with the house  not sure it would meet the sort of house I'd really really like though!


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

Property. 

It's a buyer's market at the moment (at least where we are looking at) and I think you could snap up a great bargain before the prices start rising again.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

rheia said:


> Property.
> 
> It's a buyer's market at the moment (at least where we are looking at) and I think you could snap up a great bargain before the prices start rising again.


Yea totally agree with you rheia...For a long term investment I think property is the best way to invest in my opinion.... Cheeers...


----------

